# Vanolla



## sushisurf13 (Apr 24, 2010)

Vanolla is still sleeping. She went down right after Thanksgiving. She didnt sleep this long last year, Should I be concerned? Her two babies have been awake since early March.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Apr 24, 2010)

Is she a DT?


----------



## terracolson (Apr 24, 2010)

Have you check to see if she is still alive?

and your in socal i see.....


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Apr 24, 2010)

I would get her up immediately - I never let mine go past March 15. When did he go down?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 25, 2010)

I hibernate my desert tortoises in an old vacant house on the back of my property, inside disabled chest-type freezers. It stays pretty cold in there. As soon as the 7-day forecast shows that the night time temperatures are 50 or above consistently, I get them all up, soak them, and put them all outside. I don't ever wait until I hear them moving.


----------



## Madortoise (May 1, 2010)

Mine went down after thanksgiving; had her in a dog cage w/substrate sound asleep until mid March; got worried and moved the whole thing from the North porch of the house to the side of our yard where it gets more sun. She was up shortly after she felt the sun. Hope all is well with Vanolla.


----------

